# Hi from Seattle!



## msonntag (Jul 10, 2015)

I have just started breeding satin fancy mice. I searched around last year for local fancy mouse breeders and couldn't find any, so figured I'd start. I have a 5 month old silver male and several 2-month olds, and some new pinkies.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to have you! Your local mouse club is the North West Mouse Club, for all you Pacific Northwest folks.
https://www.facebook.com/nwmouseclub?fref=ts


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bigears (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi seattle here also. I'm looking for show type but also really like satins.


----------



## msonntag (Jul 10, 2015)

I have an albino satin now!  One of the pinkies I mentioned in my first post. He is so sweet! I'll try to get a good picture but he moves so fast and my camera is slow.


----------

